
[video] Google Self-Driving SUV Sideswipes Bus - philip1209
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/VIDEO-Google-Self-Driving-SUV-hits-a-bus-while-being-tested-on-Valentines-Day-in-Mountain-View-California---371541711.html
======
jepler
Until self-driving cars can drive this well, the streets aren't safe for them:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzkWTcDZFH0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzkWTcDZFH0)

